# Power Inconsistent.



## TylerD

With my new mini, I have found the power going to the RDA very inconsistent. 
When I press the button, it fires, but very tame. Not how I know the Reo. WHen you then push down harder it becomes what I'm used to. This is weird because my other mini I can just touch and it fires to the max. 
Anybody have an idea what it could be? Could it be the Atomic maybe?
Anyone have the same issue?


----------



## Derick

Maybe the contacts need a bit of sanding?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TylerD

The same batteries used in the other mini and it's fine. The mini is new so the mini contacts should be good. And it's plated.


----------



## Derick

Well, it sounds like something is not making contact right - can you take it apart and maybe take a look? Or perhaps post in the Reo forums, see if anybody else had the same issue


----------



## TylerD

I will open it this afternoon and have a look. Will go though all the contact etc. Was just thinking somebody might have the same issue and knew a quick solution. I did actually post in the Reoville section.


----------



## Derick

TylerD said:


> I will open it this afternoon and have a look. Will go though all the contact etc. Was just thinking somebody might have the same issue and knew a quick solution. I did actually post in the Reoville section.


Heh, I mean the Reosmods forum 

But yeah, the fact that you press harder and it makes a better connection can only mean contact issues


----------



## Marzuq

if i recall correctly there was talk about the 2 types of batterries avail and one of which works better in the mini.
ive got a efest flat top battery in mine and its works perfectly. pressing down so hard on that reo button my create bigger issues down the line

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TylerD

Derick said:


> Well, it sounds like something is not making contact right - can you take it apart and maybe take a look? Or perhaps post in the Reo forums, see if anybody else had the same issue


O, I understand.


----------



## TylerD

Marzuq said:


> if i recall correctly there was talk about the 2 types of batterries avail and one of which works better in the mini.
> ive got a efest flat top battery in mine and its works perfectly. pressing down so hard on that reo button my create bigger issues down the line


I've got both button and flat top and both do the same. Weird.


----------



## Marzuq

that is quite weird. maybe replace the spring and the button with another. if you know someone close by who has the same unit test your batteries in their mod and then try to swop out parts. well if the person is ok with you ripping their mini to pieces


----------



## TylerD

Marzuq said:


> that is quite weird. maybe replace the spring and the button with another. if you know someone close by who has the same unit test your batteries in their mod and then try to swop out parts. well if the person is ok with you ripping their mini to pieces


I have 2 mini's. Will check this afternoon. Thanks


----------



## Marzuq

cool bud. hope you get it sorted. let us know the outcome

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Speculating.
Sometimes the button cover results in a more indirect firing feeling. If you have one on, take it off and see if it makes a difference. 
My new Mini has a slightly stiffer firing action than my other Reos, but it fires consistently.
Clean the firing pin, the battery ends, the spring with contact cleaner/alcohol. Take out the spring screw and clean the screw and screw hole and the area underneath the spring plate.
Apply a bit of noalox to the firing pin and battery positive.
Do not file the gold contacts.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

@TylerD, i am no Reo mechanic but maybe your spring has sagged a bit thats why you need to press a bit harde fo proper contact. 

You could take cose up photos and send to Rob from Reosmods. He may be able to identify the problem

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan

@TylerD only 3 possible reasons:

1. Loose screw that connects spring to body (or even paint in the threads),
2. Carbon buildup on the rolled section of leaf spring that connects to positive of battery, and
3. Loose nipple that connects leaf spring to centre pin (also check if silicone over leaf spring is not pinched between nipple and centre pin).

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD

Busy with it now. Will let you know. Thanks for all the input.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

If you use your thumb to twist the battery around a few times it should help determine if you have carbon buildup on the battery contact. I find this solves the issue for me. Well, as far as troubleshooting the contacts is concerned.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TylerD

Boomshakalak! Mini power back!





Thanks for coming to my rescue with all the things it could be.

Opened the whole mini, stripped it to it's bare and started to look at everything.

Cleaned everything. I think the culprit was the silicone tube around the contact lever that was pinching and there was also quite a bit of superglue on there. Cleaned and reassembled and boom!

No issues anymore! No wonder I felt that the Atomic was a bit crap with 2 coils etc.

Loving it now!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Marzuq

awesome!! glad to hear it all sorted.
now back to making them clouds...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan

Yip that little piece of silicone around the leaf spring needs to be well positioned before attempting to tighten the nipple and is an easy oversight when installing sub-ohm or replacement kit.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TylerD

johan said:


> Yip that little piece of silicone around the leaf springs needs to be well positioned before attempting to tighten the nipple and is an easy oversight when installing sub-ohm or replacement kit.


Thanks for pointing it out. I received it like that. At least it's actually just a small thing.
Thanks Johan!


----------



## johan

TylerD said:


> Thanks for pointing it out. I received it like that. At least it's actually just a small thing.
> Thanks Johan!


 
Pleasure, I saw that as a potential problem when I received my 1'st Reo while dismantling it. An easy oversight for even the assemblers at Reosmods.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Hmmmm. I'm having the same issue with my Maraxus mod, push harder for more power or push the button on the edge... I've taken it apart completely, every thing is sparkly clean, can't see where the problem could be. Happens with 18650 and 18500 batteries with flat and button tops. Weird

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan

BumbleBee said:


> Hmmmm. I'm having the same issue with my Maraxus mod, push harder for more power or push the button on the edge... I've taken it apart completely, every thing is sparkly clean, can't see where the problem could be. Happens with 18650 and 18500 batteries with flat and button tops. Weird


 
If it's not the switch button then clean all the threads with ordinary spirits.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee

johan said:


> If it's not the switch button then clean all the threads with ordinary spirits.


I have alcohol with me, will try that quick.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Just found this on fasttech forums for you.

"I had to get a different firing button spring at local hardware store. The diameter was right but not length so i cut it down to fit. Perfect now finally. That spring it came with is bending out and arching off the side making the button redhot. This new one took a little fitting but the results are worth it. I wouldve like to have known this problem from the get go. I still woulda bought it. Spring steel doesnt bend easily like this thin one did. And when in contact with the side current takes the path of least resistance which in this case is that cheap ass spring thent it gets red hot like a coil. Thats what it looks like. A huge coil. Done by a two year old. On crack. Just put your wick in the firing button and vape your hand off. Until it goes past failsafe and becomes a runaway nuclear reactor. Did i mention it works flawlessly now? No voltage drop now? "

And another

"
I just bought one of these, and the button gets almost too hot to handle.
Solution?
The springs that come in these mods are seriously weak, and as a result they heat up extremely quickly. I went to a hardware store and picked up a more heavy duty spring, snipped off a bit, and it fit like a charm. It is harder to press now, but since the spring has been replaced I haven't had a single misfire, or hot button.
Steps:
1. Unscrew the plastic insulator. After sticking a toothpick in one of the holes and loosening it, you can screw it out by hand.
2. You will see the button and the spring underneath the insulator, remove spring and replace with new one.
3. Replace insulator, and vape. (some people recommend leaving your insulator partially unscrewed to make for a better connection/less misfiring, i personally didn't notice too much of a difference).
At the beginning, this mod got so hot, i thought it would blow out my teeth eventually. I'm extremely happy i found a fix.
I hope this helps any or all of you. Happy Vaping. "

http://www.fasttech.com/forums/1516302/t/1193599/maraxus-mod-getting-super-hot

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Thanks @Alex ... trust you to find some literature  I read these on FT already but didn't pay it any attention as I'm not having any issues with heat, I can't see how the spring has anything to do with the flow of current at it is tucked into the insulator, it's only function seems to be to keep the button in place.

I just stripped the whole mod down and cleaned every bit of thread no matter how meaningless it apeared, my mod was clean and shiny, threads looked brand new, not a speck of dirt anywhere but I went ahead with a paper towel and alcohol on them.

result.....




I have no idea where all that dirt was, the mod is firing perfectly now with the lightest pressure on the button  Thanks guys

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Alex

BumbleBee said:


> Thanks @Alex ... trust you to find some literature  I read these on FT already but didn't pay it any attention as I'm not having any issues with heat, I can't see how the spring has anything to do with the flow of current at it is tucked into the insulator, it's only function seems to be to keep the button in place.
> 
> I just stripped the whole mod down and cleaned every bit of thread no matter how meaningless it apeared, my mod was clean and shiny, threads looked brand new, not a speck of dirt anywhere but I went ahead with a paper towel and alcohol on them.
> 
> result.....
> 
> View attachment 9873
> 
> 
> I have no idea where all that dirt was, the mod is firing perfectly now with the lightest pressure on the button  Thanks guys


 
Awesome man, I got myself a can of non lubricating contact cleaner from GT Electronics, which I find works pretty well to clean things up .

just for your info








Original Maraxus mod switch.
The first clones had that part in them, but later some genius in China decided to make it cheaper and quit using this part in current production.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Alex said:


> Awesome man, I got myself a can of non lubricating contact cleaner from GT Electronics, which I find works pretty well to clean things up .


I need to get some of that stuff, but I need a bucket that I can just chuck my SVD in.... that switch is starting to get really annoying.... using the mech 90% of the time now...... I will be gutting that thing soon.... gonna "antique" it at the same time, seems logical as the plating on all the switches has come off already.


----------



## Alex

@johan 
G T Electronic Components
136 North Rand Rd, Bartlett, Floor 1, Furniture City Bldg
Boksburg
Gauteng
Phone: 011 823 1458
Fax: 011 826 7035


----------



## BumbleBee

Alex said:


> Awesome man, I got myself a can of non lubricating contact cleaner from GT Electronics, which I find works pretty well to clean things up .
> 
> just for your info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Original Maraxus mod switch.
> The first clones had that part in them, but later some genius in China decided to make it cheaper and quit using this part in current production.


 


I didn't even know there supposed to be another doohickey in there!


btw.... Spell checker doesn't complain about "Doohickey" but has a problem with "Vape"


----------



## johan

Alex said:


> Yip they are
> G T Electronic Components
> 136 North Rand Rd, Bartlett, Floor 1, Furniture City Bldg
> Boksburg
> Gauteng
> Phone: 011 823 1458
> Fax: 011 826 7035


 
Glad to hear that, actually deleted my post, might further damage my reputation , but you were too quick.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Gazzacpt

Alex said:


> Yip they are
> G T Electronic Components
> 136 North Rand Rd, Bartlett, Floor 1, Furniture City Bldg
> Boksburg
> Gauteng
> Phone: 011 823 1458
> Fax: 011 826 7035


I remember that store. It was the only place I could get after market electric window switches.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

BumbleBee said:


> I didn't even know there supposed to be another doohickey in there!
> 
> 
> btw.... Spell checker doesn't complain about "Doohickey" but has a problem with "Vape"


 
select the "misspelled" word and right click --> "Add to Dictionary"

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## BumbleBee

vape vaping vaper Vaping Vape Vaper added.... Thanks @Alex

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## johan

johan said:


> Glad to hear that, actually deleted my post, might further damage my reputation , but you were too quick.


 
Thanks Alex

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

This little mini is blowing my mind! So glad it's working like it should! Awesome, thanks again peoples!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Alex

TylerD said:


> This little mini is blowing my mind! So glad it's working like it should! Awesome, thanks again peoples!


 
How you liking that Atomic now?


----------



## TylerD

Alex said:


> How you liking that Atomic now?


It's awesome Alex! Really like it a lot! Will do a dual over the weekend.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Alex

TylerD said:


> It's awesome Alex! Really like it a lot! Will do a dual over the weekend.


 
I'm getting such good flavour from mine, I was so tempted to get another one today, but I need to wait for my bank balance to improve first.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TylerD

Alex said:


> I'm getting such good flavour from mine, I was so tempted to get another one today, but I need to wait for my bank balance to improve first.


Same here.


----------

